# D&D inspired rp



## charlesgray (Nov 17, 2017)

i wrote up a D&D campaign over the summer and would like to rp it with some people. I might just play the role of Narrator or might rp my own character. I have two people interested already and would like another one or two people to join in on discord. 

The setting is Middle Ages with magic so i’d Prefer no guns and tech.  A short synopsis is we are a group of mercenaries hired to find a mage who went missing 50 some years ago and there is word that people have spotted him recently.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 17, 2017)

I've never actually played D&D before but I'd be interested in trying if you'd allow it. You can contact me on Discord through:

Balskarr #3648


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 17, 2017)

Balskarr said:


> I've never actually played D&D before but I'd be interested in trying if you'd allow it. You can contact me on Discord through:
> 
> Balskarr #3648


Yeah I don’t mind. We aren’t going to be rolling dice or anything just roleplaying a campaign I wrote


----------



## perkele (Nov 17, 2017)

Will the dragons have large talons?


----------



## theNoCode (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd be very interested in joining such an RP! :00


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 18, 2017)

theNoCode said:


> I'd be very interested in joining such an RP! :00


Awesome I think we can get ready to started my discord is charles_gray #4830


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 18, 2017)

Ay noice, i wonder if i'll be the only non-anthro yet again


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 18, 2017)

There any spots still open on this, and how is it going to play?  Still new to this whole thing.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 18, 2017)

It if were actual D&D, I'd be very much interested, unfortunately, I enjoy the game aspect far too much to just let it be pure roleplay.


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 19, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> It if were actual D&D, I'd be very much interested, unfortunately, I enjoy the game aspect far too much to just let it be pure roleplay.


Fair enough i’m Just way too lazy to set up an online D&D maybe one day


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm interested Little_Luna#3033


----------



## Lash (Jan 9, 2018)

If you're still accepting new members, NobleSavage (Lash)#2689


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey sorry I got super busy right after this post and I want to actually do a roll 20 campaign with this after I have the time to set that up


----------



## EternalTiger (Jan 10, 2018)

D&D is an old hobby of mine...love the old school system better than the new, but RP is good so if you need anyone I’m interested.


----------



## SaintBFur (Jan 20, 2018)

This sounds like some fun, i would also be interested in this. Spent so much time DMing over the years this would be a lovely chance to play.


----------



## Adea1472 (Jan 22, 2018)

I love playing D&D, I had to stop playing it due to school but I would love to join in the fun.


----------

